# Florida has a Sheriff like Clarke.



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Folks, now more than ever is the time for our citizens to be prepared to serve as the first line of defense, not only for them, but for their families," Sheriff Ivey said.
'This is war': Florida sheriff urges citizens to arm themselves in case of attack | Fox News

Now if any Business can be froced to serve anyone becuase they have rights, how can any Business or employer deny the right to be armed at all times.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A common sense approach. Refreashing.


----------

